# 00010037 Print Head thermistor error on sp 4800... any thoughts



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

i changed a damper on my 4800 then put the head back in and printed 1 test print then did a normal head clean 1/2 way through i got 00010037 error (Print Head thermistor). tried to restart the printer and got a blank display... that's where we stand no display, no nothing. any ideas? 

thanks


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

Hope will help you
Error Codes (Service) for SP4800 Field Repair Guide


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

It sounds like you may have disturbed the print head connections when you removed the head or some ink may have migrated into the connector.
If those cable become shorted it will crowbar the main power supply down ,hence the blank display.
Pull the assembly out again, remove the print head ribbon cable connections, inspect the contacts and if they look clean carefully re-seat them.


----------



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks mark i took everything apart and put it all back together and no more error. great, but now it wont print anything but one black channel (poorly). i read on the forum that when a printer behaves this way it's either the motherboard, fuse or ribbon cables. unfortunately i have a DA printer and there's not a lot of help out there for this abandoned _stepchild _machine. i took off the right side panel and look at the board there couldn't see anything visually, i don't have a voltage meter so just did visual, and no replaceable fuses there. i read online that the mother board is in the base of the unit which looks like a big process to get to. should i start with the ribbon cables, seems like a real possibility since i just took them in and out 4 times? if the head still had liquid in it in the electronics what would be the first thing to go?

when i had the head off i pushed warm distilled water through it to fix a blocked magenta and did the same to the rest because of spotty nozzle checks. made sure not to get air in there so left the water in and re-attached. now just one black channel printing very poorly.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

kcub said:


> thanks mark i took everything apart and put it all back together and no more error. great, but now it wont print anything but one black channel (poorly). i read on the forum that when a printer behaves this way it's either the motherboard, fuse or ribbon cables. unfortunately i have a DA printer and there's not a lot of help out there for this abandoned _stepchild _machine. i took off the right side panel and look at the board there couldn't see anything visually, i don't have a voltage meter so just did visual, and no replaceable fuses there. i read online that the mother board is in the base of the unit which looks like a big process to get to. should i start with the ribbon cables, seems like a real possibility since i just took them in and out 4 times? if the head still had liquid in it in the electronics what would be the first thing to go?
> 
> when i had the head off i pushed warm distilled water through it to fix a blocked magenta and did the same to the rest because of spotty nozzle checks. made sure not to get air in there so left the water in and re-attached. now just one black channel printing very poorly.


If it prints anything, it's not the motherboard. If the fuse was blown, it would go through the motions and nothing would print.

It could be a couple of things. The ends of the cables themselves could be bent in the printhead and losing contact. The thin metal can fold over and lose contact, but my guess is this isn't the case. This is normally 1 or 2 channels at the most dropping, not 7.

It could simply be the system isn't primed properly. On the 4800 system, if you turn the dampers straight up, you should be able to pull ink through them using a syringe, then place them back in the system. It will fill up the dampers and then run a clean. Running a power clean would be better, but it does use quite a bit of ink to do this. I would run a regular clean and do a nozzle test to see where you are with it afterwards, or run a power clean now and see how the nozzle test looks.


----------



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks jerid

i did pull ink through all the dampers and they were flowing fine. i also ran a couple of head cleanings but it didn't help. i don't see any ink on the capping station except for the one black and its thin... running out of ink (new set that printed maybe 10 shirts) because of mutiple cleanings and power cleanings but if that's the only way to charge em back up i guess i should. is it possible my capping station is suddenly not working?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

kcub said:


> is it possible my capping station is suddenly not working?


Sorry I didn't mention it, but yes this could be an issue too. Put some fluid in the capping station and run a head clean and see if it disappears.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

What Jerid said!
In addition:
Drain and clean all of the ink out of the waste ink tank.
Sorry, but you will need to really preform a power cleaning and try to observe if ink pooled up during its cleaning in the capping station.
Once you get through that pull the waste tank and see how much ink is in there, you should have over 10 ml in there or your capping station may be defective.
For now I would rule out an electrical problem and focus on the ink system.
Once you disturb the dampers the only way to get things back is to preform a power clean cycle.
This is a bit of a pitfall with the 48xx printers.


----------



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

did another head clean and nozzle check and no help. did see a droplet of darkish water on the head when i released it to look at the surface i left water in the head after manual cleaning... is that causing a problem?

also how can one tell if the head is properly seated on the capping station?

just read your posts i'll try... 

thanks guys


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

One more thing , if you get most nozzles back do not get frustrated and keep running cleaning cycles as sometimes after the system becomes de-primed it just needs to sit over night to work out any airlocks that may get trapped in the nozzle cavities.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

kcub said:


> did another head clean and nozzle check and no help. did see a droplet of darkish water on the head when i released it to look at the surface i left water in the head after manual cleaning... is that causing a problem?
> 
> also how can one tell if the head is properly seated on the capping station?
> 
> ...


Read post above.


----------



## kcub (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm back! all working good. god these things just love to eat up that expensive ink... 

thanks for the help, there needs to be a 'hail' emoticon on here for u guys!

thanks for your time, much appreciated.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

That's good news, your very welcome.


----------

